# Inverted Vulva Infection?!



## LaLaLand (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

My sister has taken in this older lab/retriever mix, and she has been licking her vulva area for the past few weeks. I understand that having a inverted vulva in puppies is relatively normal, but what about 10 year old dog? I have attached a picture, it seems infected and she seems pretty uncomfortable with it. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is she spayed? Once a dog has gone into heat, she can't have an inverted vulva anymore. If she was spayed young, that could be the problem, but I think the issue would have been dealt with by now. If she's not spayed, she might be going into heat. Keep her away from unneutered males.

But that does look fairly icky. Better have a vet take a look.


----------



## LaLaLand (Mar 22, 2009)

My sister "adopted" her a couple months ago...I say "adopted" because she is basically doing a favor for someone by keeping the dog at her house. I haven't seen her go into heat. The problem has been like this for months now so I'm assuming it's not related to her being in heat. Also, neither I nor my sister can afford a vet. I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar problem...maybe they have recommendations? I've heard baby wipes help, but I'm assuming this is too far gone for a simple fix like baby wipes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You shouldn't be taking care of a dog if you can't afford basic care. Will her owners pay for her vet care? In many places it's illegal to not provide proper medical care. Some vets will work out a payment plan if you need it. 

It wouldn't hurt to wash her down there daily (preferably with a showerhead and safe shampoo, though baby wipes would be OK). But if it's an infection she'll need antibiotics, no way around it.

Dogs usually go into heat twice a year, so if it's only been a couple months you wouldn't have seen her go into heat yet. Do you know if she's spayed or not? You have to be really careful with an unspayed dog. It could be the beginnings of pyo.


----------



## LaLaLand (Mar 22, 2009)

She's been here for 6 months or so...I agree with you 100%, I have no idea why my sister wanted to bring this dog in her house. However, since I am here now, I am doing my best to try and care for her. It's not an easy situation for me to watch this dog suffer, I am doing my best to try and clear her of this. With that being said, I am a student and live on ramen noodles myself so it's a bit difficult for me to take on the vet bills that come with pet care. I have been researching low cost vet's in the area and will be calling them in the morning. I will also invest in some baby wipes as well. I'm pretty sure her pervious owners didn't care for very well either, so I believe this has been an ongoing problem for a couple years....

Sad situation I know, but I am doing my best to try and help the poor girl.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

You can give her cranberry capsules, (but these are mostly for prevention, not cure). Baby wipes will help. The brown you see is yeast, possibly yeast from her tongue and all the licking. Mine has this too. Leann's is partially inverted, even though she went through her first heat cycle. The vet gave us a certain type of wipe to use, to decrease the yeast and we occasionally use a steroidal powder to decrease any itching. I hope you are able to find a low-cost vet, or ask the previous owner to split the vet bill, if they won't pay for it.


----------



## LaLaLand (Mar 22, 2009)

3doglady said:


> You can give her cranberry capsules, (but these are mostly for prevention, not cure). Baby wipes will help. The brown you see is yeast, possibly yeast from her tongue and all the licking. Mine has this too. Leann's is partially inverted, even though she went through her first heat cycle. The vet gave us a certain type of wipe to use, to decrease the yeast and we occasionally use a steroidal powder to decrease any itching. I hope you are able to find a low-cost vet, or ask the previous owner to split the vet bill, if they won't pay for it.



Thank you for all the replies! 3doglady did the vet prescribe any medication?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

LaLaLand said:


> Thank you for all the replies! 3doglady did the vet prescribe any medication?


Since the test results did not indicate an infection, no meds were prescribed. We focused on the steroidal powder to reduce the constant licking, and the wipes to reduce the presence of yeast.


----------



## LaLaLand (Mar 22, 2009)

For the past few days I have been giving her the cranberry pills and half of an amoxicillin pill and she seems to be licking less. However, the yeast is still there and doesn't seem to be getting better. I have also been wiping her with baby wipes in that area a few times a day, but again no signs of progress with the yeast around the area. Still brown. Any advice? Or simply keep with the current regime?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Antibiotics encouage yeast growth. They should only be used if you know there's a bacterial infection and if you know the correct dosage. Otherwise they do far more harm than good.

The brown staining won't go away. The fur is permanently stained and will have to grow out. So don't rely on the level of brown-ness to tell you how the yeast issue is progressing.

For yeast problems, I always recommend probiotics. Human products are usually better and less expensive than those sold for pets. Look in the health food section at the grocery store.


----------



## LaLaLand (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Willowy! Would you say yogurt? Or should I try a supplement of some sort?


----------



## Jcen (Jun 14, 2020)

LaLaLand said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My sister has taken in this older lab/retriever mix, and she has been licking her vulva area for the past few weeks. I understand that having a inverted vulva in puppies is relatively normal, but what about 10 year old dog? I have attached a picture, it seems infected and she seems pretty uncomfortable with it. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 35996


Is this possible to give a birth normal?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

8-year-old thread. Please start a new one.


----------

